# Freezing Grapes



## sdelli (Aug 13, 2013)

When I make wine this fall i plan on taking some of the grapes and freezing them. This way throughout the year when I make wine I can add Them to my juice buckets. The question is though... Do I freeze the grapes whole or crush them and freeze them?


----------



## Thig (Aug 14, 2013)

I was hoping someone would reply to this question so I am going to ask basically the same thing. I am picking my muscadines but will not have time to do anything with them for a few weeks. Can I just freeze the whole muscadines and then thaw them out when I am ready to make the wine?


----------



## sdelli (Aug 15, 2013)

Thig... I have many other connections other then this forum and have been told either way will work fine. I am probably going to de-stem and freeze and leave the crush for time of use... But crush and freeze is fine too.


----------



## LCW (Aug 15, 2013)

It actually helps to freeze the whole grape before crushing as it helps break down tissueLCW


----------

